# حد عنده كتب عن صناعه الصابون السايل او مقالات



## MOH_ELSHRIF (12 نوفمبر 2012)

حد عنده كتب عن صناعه الصابون السايل او مقالات مظبوطه النسب بالله افيدونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مروان السيد (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم المنتدي فيه كتير ابحث في الصناعات الخفيفه هتلا قي ان شاء الله


----------

